# german rams should be kept in groups of....?



## mdrew (Apr 24, 2011)

german rams should be kept in groups of....?

I am getting conflicting answers from big al's, where i buy my fish. Does anyone out there know? I was told groups of 5 and then I was told only one at a time, weird.

Thank you for your help


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Rams are Cichlids but are not very agressive unless breeding. If you have a large tank (+40G) get five, if you tank is smaller get three. They will eventually pair up and become territorial. Make sure their tank has plenty of plants for the none paired fish to hide in. These fish need clean water so practice frequent water changes. Good companion fishes include small Rasboras, Tetras and Danios. When breeding, Rams make a nest and guard it agressively


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 25, 2011)

German Blue rams do not need to be in groups, but more of pairs. Depending on your tank size, get a pair or two, but make sure to have enough coverage for the other fish because they can get territorial.


----------

